# My Hero



## 7point62 (Aug 18, 2009)

If someone were to ask me whom I most admire, not only of soldiers but of men and Americans, I would not hesitate to say Billy Waugh. I suspect some of you know who Billy Waugh is and a few of you may know him personally, and if so, all I can say is, give him a hand salute from me.

I first heard of him many years ago, and like Carlos Hathcock, he was already a legendary and mysterious figure by the time I got to Vietnam in 1970. 

For all us punks--and I include myself--because anybody under 60 rates as a punk to the amazing Billy Waugh...Here's a guy who was born in 1929, who earned his jump wings in 1950, fought in Korea, got his Green Beret in 1954,  and who was standing there in Afghanistan to greet our first Delta units upon their arrival.

8 Purple Hearts. Silver Star. 4 Bronze Stars. HALO Jumpmaster Parachutist with Gold Star for Combat, FF ops, VN. 14 Army Air Medals. Legion of Merit...etc, etc. He served with a Special Forces ODA team with CIDG units...later went to MACV-SOG as senior NCO at CCN Marble Mountain, This guy was running fence-hoppers and clandestine missions in denied territory as a Command Sergeant Major in 1971.

He "retired" in as an E-9 in 1972 and then began a new career with the CIAs SAD, and his resume from then on reads like a James Bond novel. I don't have time to detail this man's life here, and I'm not the one who should do it, but I urge you to learn about him. One of the most amazing characters ever turned out by the US Military. Hollywood, instead of spewing out all the insipid crap they do, should make a freaking epic movie about Billy Waugh.

And the most amazing thing about him is that we only know about his adventures that have been declassified.


----------



## TheWookie (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm with you, bro -- my hero's in life are men like Billy Waugh, too.  And the men (and a few ladies) on this site that risk it all with no concerns for glory to get the job done for their brothers, and for this great country.  Thanks for mentioning him, good post.


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 18, 2009)

7point62 said:


> If someone were to ask me whom I most admire, not only of soldiers but of men and Americans, I would not hesitate to say Billy Waugh. I suspect some of you know who Billy Waugh is and a few of you may know him personally, and if so, all I can say is, give him a hand salute from me.
> 
> I first heard of him many years ago, and like Carlos Hathcock, he was already a legendary and mysterious figure by the time I got to Vietnam in 1970.
> 
> ...



Damn right. I loved his book btw. Waugh is the man.


----------



## arizonaguide (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, just got Hunting the Jackal today!!!
Then came home and was reading your post.

That just made up my mind about which to read first!!!

Thanks Bro!


----------



## Brando (Aug 31, 2009)

Hell ya.  

I loved Hunting The Jackal.  

x2 on your post.


----------



## arizonaguide (Aug 31, 2009)

I've had it for a couple three hours now and 1/2 way through it...can't put it down.
The story about Ba Kev and the people there kinda hit's home.
Looks like I'm not gonna get much sleep tonight.
:cool:


----------



## EverSoLost (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks, I'll pick up the book this week.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 1, 2009)

No reason to say much more  than - If I had a company of men like Billy Waugh, Larry Thorne, Bob Howard, Randy Shugart and Gary Gordon - well, it would not have been pretty for the BadGuys.

Waugh is a Stud, that is all.


----------



## moobob (Sep 1, 2009)

I met Billy Waugh earlier in the year. Great American.


----------



## 7point62 (Sep 2, 2009)

moobob said:


> I met Billy Waugh earlier in the year. Great American.




Awesome!


----------

